# Shopping for tires for my minivan



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Any recommendations on brand... where to buy... good deals? I'm over 80,000 clicks on the ehMac.ca silverbullet mini-van and tires could use some replacing. Any recommendations on where to get a good quality tire at a respectable price?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have always had great life and service from Goodyear tires and buy mine through Fountain Tire here in the west.

You can go to their web site and enter the specs of your vehicle and they give you a wide range of options and prices that will fit you van depending on your type of driving:

http://www.goodyeartires.com/


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I have had luck with Cooper Tires, purchased from Pinkus Tire and Battery Kingdom in Williamsburg, Ont. (about 10 minutes north of the 401 on former highway, now county road 31). http://www.southdundas.com/businessinsd/directory/details.asp?bid=254

Good product, and nice people. They may be out of your way, but if you were planning a trip to the Nation's Capital this summer, they'd be a worthwhile stop!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

I just bought some GoodYear Triple Treads for my mini-van from a dealer here in the Durham region. Very happy with them so far, been through a good rain drench on the 401 and tires held the road fine even at 120km.
Paid $151 x 4 + tax.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I got Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads for my car. They are THE BEST TIRES I HAVE OWNED. You have to do something extreme to get them to break traction (2 feet of snow for example). Got them at Wheel and Tire Zone (http://www.wheelandtirezone.com/) who are often featured on SpeedTV's Tuner Transformation show.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I would suggest that the first thing would be to decide what sort of tires you need (e.g., winter, summer, all season, etc.), and then narrow it down to a few specific brands and models of tire. Web sites such as http://www.tirerack.com/about/using.jsp can help here.

I am running Michelin Pilot Alpin tires in Winter, and Bridgestone Potenza tires in Summer on the vehicle I use for highway travel and I have been quite happy with both, but there are all sorts of tradeoffs in tires and what works for me may not make you happy. For example, tires that give good tread life and a smooth comfortable ride are not likely to give great handling, etc.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Far and away, the best all season tires available are Nokian WR's. They are the only all weather tires which are certified to meet winter tire standards. This, without giving up on performance, handling or gas milage. I'm on my second set.

This may sound like one persons opinion, but every tire dealer I ask has said the same thing.

http://www.nokiantires.com/newsite/tiresub.cfm?cid=1&sid=3


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

iPetie said:


> Far and away, the best all season tires available are Nokian WR's. They are the only all weather tires which are certified to meet winter tire standards. This, without giving up on performance, handling or gas milage. I'm on my second set.


Nokian's are great tires, I know a few folks that have them, but the tread wear isn't as good as some. My neighbours ran them on a Honda Van, and they didn't last very long in that application. This makes sense as tires with good Winter traction and good grip on dry pavement will need to be made with a softer rubber compound.

They are an excellent choice for folks that need to drive in winter (i.e., pretty much all of us in Canada...), and who don't want the hassle and expense associated with two sets of tires.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Do NOT buy Canadian Tire tires. Ripoff artists! Replaced a tire that was sidewall punctured and it cost me $20!! Free replacement my a**!!

I bought my last tires from Costco. Good service, cheap balancing and they have a popular selection of Bridgestone, Michelin and others.
I like the Goodyear chain City Tire and Automotive. Very good service but tires were abit more expensive than Costco.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I have had luck with Firestone and Kumho tires on my old Cherokee. I liked the prices at Byma's Tire (Bridgeport & Weber). The next set were Kumho tires from my garage. I think they were a better ride than the the Firestone's.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

I've gone to Costco and put Michelin's on my last 3 vehicles. Great tires and a good price there. You do need a membership.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

PenguinBoy said:


> Nokian's are great tires, I know a few folks that have them, but the tread wear isn't as good as some. My neighbours ran them on a Honda Van, and they didn't last very long in that application. This makes sense as tires with good Winter traction and good grip on dry pavement will need to be made with a softer rubber compound.
> 
> They are an excellent choice for folks that need to drive in winter (i.e., pretty much all of us in Canada...), and who don't want the hassle and expense associated with two sets of tires.


Wear has not been an issue with us. We got 80K out our first set and that's what they are rated for. They are pricey for the 80K but I guess it depends on what your priorities are. Overall, very good value due to the one set does it all well principle you describe.
I will however say that they have been on cars and not minivans, but just ask the retailer for his/her thoughts.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the suggestions and comments. I will take a look at my options.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just wanted to followup. Today I purchased a full set of Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads from Beverly Tire. I had been looking out for a sale, and this week they have a big sale on all Goodyear tires. Got them for $128 a tire. 

Noticed a huge difference driving home as they were replacing the 90k GoodYear Integrity (Factory installed). 

I can't wait to drive in the rain with them!  

Thanks to all who gave their 2¢.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm tired of this tread


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> I'm tired of this tread


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: 

I think all the information was well balanced.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap:
> 
> I think all the information was well balanced.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

I guess this thread will be retired now?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ena said:


> I guess this thread will be retired now?


Not unless you pay the $12 disposal fee.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not fast - I need this retreaded....

I know there are some breakthrough long mileage tires and the Freestar will need a set before next winter.
What's the state of the art in the long wearing area.? I am NOT looking for "stick" or "marshmallow ride" I'm looking for gas mileage and long life.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The GoodYear Assurance are rated for 130,000 KM, which is pretty long. Comes with free tire rotation every 10k and free roadside assistance for a flat. 

They are also rated as one of the only true all-season tires. Great for dry, rain and snow. They are 45% off this week. 

Lots of great reviews of them on the net. 

They look sweet too.


----------

